# Revolver or Semi-auto



## youngdon

Which one do you prefer? I personally love the feel of a good sturdy revolver, I have several semi-auto's but revolvers just sort of work for me. Maybe it's all the cowboy movies growing up, although not a one of mine is a single action.


----------



## hassell

Though up here pistols are a problem to own, I like the revolver, own 3, can't say much about semi's, haven't been around them much, most fellas own revolver's that I associate with.


----------



## On a call

Depends on what you are doing with them....if you are packing, a semi auto ... if hunting, a revolver... if target shooting any will work but I do prefer a well balanced semi for sure.

I did not know you could actually have a hand gun in Cananda ???? What the reason for that anyhow /?


----------



## wilded

Here are some articles I wrote on the pistols and revolvers that I use a lot. You might enjoy reading them. ET J
http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2009/04/1911-22-long-rifle-conversion-unit.html
<O></O>
http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2009/10/trapline-firearm.html
<O></O>
http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2009/09/my-review-of-two-22-pistols-p22-and.html
<O></O>


----------



## Helmet_S

I have found that I am more of a revolver guy. I own several revolvers and have sold all of my Semi-Autos. I do entend to get another semi-auto or two but for the time being I am completely satisfied with not having one. In my opinion for Concealed carry, home protection, target, hunting, or whatever the purpose there is nothing like the reliabilty of a revolver.

I carry a revolver mostly becuase of the fact that I am 95% certain that it will work when I need it to and I couldn't say the same for any Semi-Auto that I have ever shot.

Crap happens and I prefer the pistol that will crap in my hand the least.

This is my two cents and I am sure there are widely different views on this.


----------



## hassell

wilded said:


> Here are some articles I wrote on the pistols and revolvers that I use a lot. You might enjoy reading them. ET J
> http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2009/04/1911-22-long-rifle-conversion-unit.html
> <O></O>
> http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2009/10/trapline-firearm.html
> <O></O>
> http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2009/09/my-review-of-two-22-pistols-p22-and.html
> <O></O>


 Very good articles wilded-- carried a 22 H&R when checking the line, used Stinger's for some of the larger critters.


----------



## ebbs

Auto for me. Speed, accuracy and as much dependability in the quality new ones as revolvers provide IMO. Also easier to pack since they're thinner and lighter in most cases.


----------



## knapper

I hunt birds with a .22 lr in a buckmark but, for hunting bigger animals a revolver has a more natural feel in my hand. I own a Desert Eagle in .44 and it is a real head turner at the range but, is a heavy load in the woods. The Redhawk in .44 is my favorite for hunting.


----------



## youngdon

I'm with you knapper .44 Redhawk is my woods carry gun, I have a GP 100 in .357 mag. for the desert areas where I know I won't run into a bear.


----------



## wilded

The worst thing I might run into in the woods is a wild hog so I don't have to carry a cartridge heavy enough for bear. I prefer a model 1911 for that in .45acp or my ruger vaquero single action in .357 I am comfortable with either.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

I carry My S&W 357 revolver m-19 nickel--when I go Brook Trout fishing[ma bears are mean] I bought nickel cause its always getting wet---25 years and no rust--also ruger mark 3 slab side for plinking I do perfer a revolver.


----------



## catcapper

Carry my S&W 629 Mountain Revolver .44 Mag. concealed carry and hunting for when something big needs kill'in---Single action .45 Colt Long when I'm out logging or somewhere or beat'in around.


----------



## wilded

Lots of people forget what a great round the old .45 long colt is no matter how old the cartridge.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I love fire arms. That said I think each has its place. From single action to double, from bolt to semi auto ( auto would be fun but not practical for my use) to single shot. I prefer to carry a revolver 38 special S&W for conceal but have carried my semi's as well Firestar 40 cal. Being small in stature the Colt Defender 45 is hard for me to conceal except in winter months(If you call them that in Texas). Home defense would be my 12 gauge defender 7shot win. Ruslin in the woods at night either 357 mag or 44 mag Ruger revolvers though the 357 would handle anything I might come across.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I prefer the semis. To me, nothing feels better in the hand than a 1911.









These are my 2 favorite handguns....


----------



## youngdon

wilded said:


> Lots of people forget what a great round the old .45 long colt is no matter how old the cartridge.


I agree ed, the ballistics on the .45 long colt are pretty impressive with managable recoil IMO.


----------



## bar-d

wilded said:


> Lots of people forget what a great round the old .45 long colt is no matter how old the cartridge.


I shot a .45 Long Colt in a new model Ruger Blackhawk for years and loved it. I have had .41 Magnum and .30 Carbine in the same model. Only revolver I own now is a little Heritage .22 LR/.22 Mag that I mainly shoot ratshot for snakes. My others are all semi autos. Walther P-22, S&W Model SW9VE 9mm and S&W M&P .40


----------



## Centex

My predator hunting sidearm is a Stainless Bisley Vaquero in 45 Colt loaded with 2 rounds of rat/snake shot and the rest 225gr Win hollowpoints. My whitetail hunting revolver is a Super Blackhawk Hunter in 45 Colt with a 2X Leupold loaded with Buffalo Bore 260gr Heavy 45 Colt JHP's @ 1450fps. Plinkers: Super Single Six in 32 H&R Magnum, Mark II Target Model, Buckmark Sporter 22LR and the latest addition a Beretta U-22 Neo Carbine with 16" barrel. Concealed carry depends on the season and type of clothing, either my Ruger P-345, Browning Hi-power or my 380 Ruger LCP.
I'm a lot like the guy who sings "I Like Guns" on the U-Tube video. If you haven't seen it you should check it out!
Centex


----------



## gonefishn

I roll with a semi-auto because I need a lot of bullets.


----------



## On a call

Yep me too...more ammo ...I said...pass me the ammo please.

I have a ruger mark v, beretta 92 in a 40 S&W, I have only had troubles with the mark v due to it is a .22 and we shoot and shoot and shoot it...it gets DIRTY and slows down. I have never had problems with a semi except my AR-15. Again for hunting I do and have to use my revolvers and my S&W 629 in a 44 mag is my choice.


----------



## rdsi64

They each have their strong points and weak points. A revolver has fewer moving parts, much more reliable and won't jam. The downs side is they are slow to reload and if you are shooting a man stopping caliber you only have 6 cylinders. If you are safety concious and carry it with the hammer on an empty cylinder you are down to 5.

The semi-auto pistol has more moving parts, thus more prone to a malfunction. The upside is that they are quick to reload and depending on caliber selection you can have as many as 18 rounds in the magazine. It's more of a personal choice, than a good or bad one. When the it all goes sideways, what are you willing to bet your life on. Make a choice and train like you fight.


----------



## On a call

Well put, depending on your situation.


----------



## youngdon

I usually carry a semi auto for self defense in unknown areas(read the bad side of town), but always revolvers for hunting, or around the neighborhood. But I practice with all of them, even the 44.


----------



## Mattuk

I carry nothing!


----------



## bones44

Mattuk said:


> I carry nothing!


 You will if they reintroduce wolves and bears !! LOL


----------



## Mattuk

bones44 said:


> You will if they reintroduce wolves and bears !! LOL


No rather them than some drug dealer in London!


----------



## bones44

That's for sure. How hard is it to obtain a handgun in the UK Matt ?


----------



## Mattuk

In a few words, very hard! But then I've never tried.


----------



## bones44

Was just curious as I know your laws sound pretty strict on a lot of firearms. It's becoming the same here.


----------



## Mattuk

Only for hand guns. As for rifle's and shotgun's it the way it should be. IMO.


----------



## bones44

Glad to hear you can still obtain any firearm if need be. Never have owned a handgun, but have never ruled it out either. They're alot of fun for target shooting and what-not. It's odd that we can't have suppressors in Michigan but you can in the UK. Go figure.


----------



## Mattuk

Thats one thing I wouldn't be without now is my T8 suppressor!


----------



## bones44

So it really quiets it down ? You should post a video of you shooting with it. That would be neat.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes it does but then I now can't remember what it was like before!


----------



## bones44

I've never shot one with a suppressor before. Wouldn't know what to do if I did. LOL


----------



## Mattuk

Well its the same as your rifle now but with a can on the end!


----------



## On a call

Boom...compared to BANG


----------



## youngdon

That was helpful !


----------



## bones44

Wish I could get one here but the puppets that be say no.......


----------



## On a call

Thanks Don I appciated your UT vidio. Sure wish I could use one.


----------



## knapper

I am a revolver fan myself, I have autos but, they are limited on the power of the round that you can carry. Yes there is the desert eagle, try carrying one of those beast around hunting. I have hunted with a contender and taken caribou and black bear with one. They are only single shot. What it takes is practice with what ever you are carrying to the point of it being a natural reaction when needed. I practice reloading the wheel guns by putting two in firing two and then reloading with a speed loader or by hand, then firing two more and the do it over again from the start.


----------



## youngdon

That is a great way to practice without shooting up all your ammo. Good call knapper.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Pump !!!! It is 1 noise in the dark that cannot be confused with any other !!!!!!!!! Other wise it is 6 of 1 half a dozen of the other.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

The Long Colt loaded with the FTX 225's is a pig stoppin round. Old Vaquero Revolver for the pigs for sure. I will say factory 200 grain silvertips are the only round that has ever jamb and does everytime in my 44 mag Dessert Eagle. In 1989 ( I think) I packed the D.E. when I deer hunted Humbolt/Trinity counties the place is crawling with bears and this one guy ask me what was I packin, I pulled it out and that was back when they were new to the market and few had seen one. He said, " Oh dear" so I call it my "Oh Dear gun". The guys face was priceless. My buddy Mac Morris was with me at the time and we still laugh at that. The remington 240's are Champ. I must say I am tempted every hunt to take a 1911 but I just never have. Shouldered, draws quick, is lite, lots of bullets. Gramps engrainded the revolver I guess. The 7 1/2" Redhawk in 44 mag is a goto favorite. It's killed many a piggy.


----------

